# INCINERATION of Silver Halide sludge



## sena (Sep 8, 2011)

I used wood as the source of fuel , and small air blower


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 9, 2011)

That's very similar to the way I did it. I put 4 firebricks around the exhaust hole on the top of the lid of my gas fired crucible furnace. The furnace was about 20" in dia. and 20" tall. For the pan, I used about a 24" discus blade (wok shaped) out of a scrap yard with the center hole welded shut. I then placed the pan on the firebricks. Fired it up and stirred it occasionally. Sure stinks. Definitely do it outside.


----------



## sena (Sep 9, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> That's very similar to the way I did it. I put 4 firebricks around the exhaust hole on the top of the lid of my gas fired crucible furnace. The furnace was about 20" in dia. and 20" tall. For the pan, I used about a 24" discus blade (wok shaped) out of a scrap yard with the center hole welded shut. I then placed the pan on the firebricks. Fired it up and stirred it occasionally. Sure stinks. Definitely do it outside.




The Basement is a Huge melting furnace pot , it was used in a aluminium die castings. i cut the bottom part and placed it upside down ,the pipe was a silencer for the electric gentrator , all was available at our scrap yard, (using resource available maximum).


----------

